# HUGE barracuda



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw this on another forum. 


http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...r-barracuda-is-nearly-7-feet-long-102-pounds/


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

now that's one eating machine.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!!!


----------

